# Martialpedia Accounts



## Bob Hubbard

Due to a large amount of spammer abuse to the Martialpedia, I have disabled user registrations there.  If you are interested in becoming an editor for the Martialpedia, please request it here.  I will manually add your account and PM you the username and password.


----------



## arnisador

This could be a great resource! It needs more editors. Lots of stuff posted here would be great there. It can be dumped on a Talk or User page until it's ready.

Once your art's page is up and in satisfactory shape, you could answer many questions here with a simple link to the Martialpedia!


----------



## YWRmom

Dear Webmaster Host Bob,
I would like to add information to the Martialpedia about our style of Tae Kwon Do, the World Youn Wha Ryu Association, founded by our Grandmaster, Man Hee Han.  I would be honored to have an account and password so I may do so.

Thank you very much.

Bethal Bird
Grapevine, TX
www.masterhans.com


----------



## Bob Hubbard

All set


----------

